

Whetlab.com: API for Baysian optimization of hyperparameters - ancaster
https://www.whetlab.com

======
ancaster
I just came across this today. Code for the project is here:
[https://github.com/JasperSnoek/spearmint](https://github.com/JasperSnoek/spearmint)

Based on the paper (preprint):
[http://arxiv.org/pdf/1206.2944.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/1206.2944.pdf)

